# Do I really need a router lift???



## Dick Thomas (Dec 29, 2010)

Situation: I bought a P-C 893PK kit (fixed & plunge bases) and intend to build an add-on table for it on my Rigid TS-3650 tablesaw. A recent Rockler flyer is running a table top special including an HPL table, Fence w/DC port, FX lift, and a 4-pc accessory kit. The combination price looks pretty good, compared to what I've found in their on-line catalog, but the question is, Do I really need a lift?? PC has an accessory micro adjustment knob (PN 75301) for about $25 +/- which supposedly allows above-the-table fine adjustment.

Can anyone give me some comparison info between the 2 options?

Many thanx,
DickT


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

No need to add one you have one built into the PC .

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 75301 Height Adjuster: Home Improvement

=======



Dick Thomas said:


> Situation: I bought a P-C 893PK kit (fixed & plunge bases) and intend to build an add-on table for it on my Rigid TS-3650 tablesaw. A recent Rockler flyer is running a table top special including an HPL table, Fence w/DC port, FX lift, and a 4-pc accessory kit. The combination price looks pretty good, compared to what I've found in their on-line catalog, but the question is, Do I really need a lift?? PC has an accessory micro adjustment knob (PN 75301) for about $25 +/- which supposedly allows above-the-table fine adjustment.
> 
> Can anyone give me some comparison info between the 2 options?
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I use the plunge base without a lift, and it works great. One of the baseplates I drilled for the above table operator, one I didn't. I was used to not having the above the table adjustment, and find I can adjust pretty quick from underneath. The fixed base is awesome in a router table. 

The motor lock lever can be difficult to turn from above the table, so I flip it with my hand from under the table. Adjusting from above the table is easy, and the rack allows for pretty fine adjustments. The height adjustment knob works well (so does a 3/16" nutdriver, but don't tell....) but I don't rely on the graduations, I get it in the ballpark by eye and then use setup bars, or something else to set height.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dick, you will notice that all the magazines carry articles with the "Ultimate router table" and most of them have router lifts. This is because the manufacturers pay big money for advertising and want their products shown. A router lift does not improve your routing and is not required for many routers. Most combo kit routers have a fine adjusting knob to make minor adjustments in height with the fixed base. 
A good example of a router that is easier to use with a lift is the PC 7518. This model requires you to twist the motor in the fixed base to make height adjustments; in a table this can move your power and speed control switches where they are difficult to reach. The router which started the combo kits is the Bosch 1617. To adjust the height on this model there is a quick release tab which has three rough height settings. Then you use the fine adjustment knob to dial in the exact height needed. On this router the switch is always facing you. Most people are better off spending the money on bits instead of a lift.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quint iGaging DigiMAG 6" Magnetic Remote Digital Readout
only 27.50 and a real snap to install  a real easy way and cheap way to set the height adjustment..

Amazon.com: Quint iGaging DigiMAG 6" Magnetic Remote Digital Readout: Home Improvement

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...es/45219d1312401879-brass-guides-100_2183.jpg

=====


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

No - you don't need a router lift ... but - if I were going to build a nice router table, I'd put one in. It makes it a lot easier to use if done "right".


----------



## HardwoodQuills (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not a router expert but as with any tool it is what you need that counts. If you are doing production and need to make changes frequently then the lift might be cost effective in time savings. If you are a little older (like me) bending down to make adjustments might be a little challenging and the lift can save your back and knees.
Personal preference will help you decide. And as always research the heck out of any major tool purchase to be sure you are getting your moneys worth.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes if you're handicapped, have disposable income, maybe have a lot of change to make in a single session. Maybe no if your changes are relatively constant.


----------



## Robgor (Apr 23, 2009)

I have used fixed base routers in home made tables for several years and found them adequate without the lift. I used Makita and Bosch routers and the Bosch has the above table adjustment wrench but you still need to go below the table to release the router clamping mechanism to allow it to move up or down. No big deal except as soon as you loosen the clamp the router tilts a little so that what you measure in height is not the same as what you will have when you close the clamp. 
I recently purchased a used table with a lift and Porter Cable router in it. The table is a Jessem Excel router table which has an external hand crank to operate the lift as well as a dial that indicates the height. It can be zeroed at any time. I found this lift particularly useful when making cuts that require multiple passes with a depth adjustment for each pass. After each pass you simply turn the crank and observe the movement on the dial and stop at the increment you need and then make your next pass. The lift when cranked to the upper most travel allows the collet to extend above the table for bit changes which is also very convenient. Now that I have been spoiled with this table and the lift features I am a proponent of router lifts. However as others mentioned it is certainly not a must-have device but if you don't mind spending the money and find it valuable to precisely set your bit height without effort then it is something you may want to consider. Jessem has a new version of this table which now has a digital height indicator instead of the gear driven indicator but all other features are the same. You can perhaps find a good lift in the second hand market as I did. What ever way you go happy routing!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dick Thomas said:


> Situation: I bought a P-C 893PK kit (fixed & plunge bases) and intend to build an add-on table for it on my Rigid TS-3650 tablesaw. A recent Rockler flyer is running a table top special including an HPL table, Fence w/DC port, FX lift, and a 4-pc accessory kit. The combination price looks pretty good, compared to what I've found in their on-line catalog, but the question is, Do I really need a lift?? PC has an accessory micro adjustment knob (PN 75301) for about $25 +/- which supposedly allows above-the-table fine adjustment.
> 
> Can anyone give me some comparison info between the 2 options?
> 
> ...


A low cost lift is handy but a high cost one is an unnecessary luxury. This easily made, next to no cost one I have found to be very useful. Before reading your post I added a link in the lobby for an electric scissor type car jack which has potential for a router lift. Standard scissor type car jacks are used by many people as router lifts, including one of my friends.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Google search and You Tube have lots of home made ones. I only went with a purchased one, due to lack of time and overtime from work. I wish I would have had time to build one and use the money for a project instead.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought a Jessem. It makes routing easier and more accurate. I made a top use digital readout and was told it was not neccessary to have this type of accuracy. It is not just more accutate, but it makes things easier and more repeatable, if you make notes.


----------



## Dick Thomas (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanx for all the comments & suggestions. Since I'm just starting out with router work, I think I'll start by adding a table to my tablesaw wing - without a lift - and see how it works out. If I REALLY get into heavy router work, I can decide on which lift to build/buy at the time.

Thanx again for the guidance.

DickT


----------



## fretnick (Aug 29, 2011)

A lift definitely makes life easier. It comes down to time versus money. Please note that accuracy in replication can be maintained more uniformly with a good lift.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, a lift can make life easier if you use a router that needs to twist in the base for height adjustments like a PC 7518. I have yet to see a lift that lets you change bits/set ups as quickly as popping the router out of the table and dropping it back in. A lift does not improve accuracy; some people may find it easier to make adjustments with a lift.


----------

